# Diet Advice



## michelle18 (Aug 18, 2012)

My doctor said that there is no way that anyone with diabetes can lose weight and has given me Xenical. They seem to have a lot of scary side effects Has anyone got any advice?


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 18, 2012)

michelle18 said:


> My doctor said that there is no way that anyone with diabetes can lose weight and has given me Xenical. They seem to have a lot of scary side effects Has anyone got any advice?



Hi Michelle, welcome to the forum; suprised your doctor said this...a lot of people with diabetes have lost weight due to a regime of healthy eating and exercise. I'm sure a more knowledgable person will come along soon with advice


----------



## Mark T (Aug 18, 2012)

michelle18 said:


> My doctor said that there is no way that anyone with diabetes can lose weight and has given me Xenical. They seem to have a lot of scary side effects Has anyone got any advice?


Tell him that he is as idiot?

Opps, did I really write that?  He can be demostratively be shown he is incorrect of course.  Putting on weight will always relate to eating excess calories with respect to what you need (thats basic physics).

Simply cutting calories isn't as easy as it sounds of course.  Maybe our weight loss group might offer some advice too - they have their own category.


----------



## MaryPlain (Aug 18, 2012)

He may be referring to people who are on fixed, mixed insulin doses, that's the only reason I can think of for anyone to say that! 

I am living proof that he's wrong.  A couple of years ago I lost 5 stone.  I find it easier to lose weight than to maintain, so I put two stone back on , which I'm now in the process of losing again, so go back and tell him that we can!

What insulin regime are you on, and do you carb count? I would imagine that if you don't then it could be very difficult indeed.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello - I am T2 on insulin

I joined Slimming World and to date have lost 4 stone - and my insulin intake is down by 80%.

With SW I eat bucket load of fruit, but very few carbs.

I am planning to lose at least another 8 stone. 

Forget Xenical - go to Slimming World


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 19, 2012)

Why not print out our WLG posts and totals for last year and for this year so far - that proves there is no truth to no diabetic can lose weight.

In the WLG we all lose in different ways, on different diets, and at different paces, but we do lose weight - and we are all diabetics!

Maybe he spoke without thinking and meant something a little different to what came out.


----------

